# Should I keep This puppy



## freemind (May 23, 2013)

Hello Everyone , 
I always wanted a GSD but I never looked for one until a friend gave me this puppy , but I'm not sure if it's pure breed .
Please guys look at the pictures and tell me if it's a keeper of should I give it to someone else .And please help me to identify it's age .


















































Thank's


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Looks pure bred to me, but pure bred or not he's beautiful and you're very lucky to have him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## freemind (May 23, 2013)

Sheriandloki said:


> Looks pure bred to me, but pure bred or not he's beautiful and you're very lucky to have him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank You , and by the way I named him Marley


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

what are you feeding your GSD?


----------



## freemind (May 23, 2013)

Ocean said:


> what are you feeding your GSD?


I have this puppy since yesterday . I gave him some fish , raw meat & some bread mixed with milk he even jumped on my potato salad plate


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks pure bred but even if he is not your going to give him up? You shouldn't feed your puppy milk, dogs are lactose intolerant can make them sick. Also bread has no nutrient value really to them. Please look on here at the RAW/B.A.R.F section if you dont plan on feeding him a high quality kibble or kibble at all for that matter, a dog cant live off scraps of what you have. 

He is adorable btw.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

freemind said:


> I have this puppy since yesterday . I gave him some fish , raw meat & some bread mixed with milk he even jumped on my potato salad plate


sounds good..you might want to read this section of the forum B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums

there is also a puppy section in this forum and other useful information for you.......enjoy your german shepherd!


----------



## freemind (May 23, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> He looks pure bred but even if he is not your going to give him up? You shouldn't feed your puppy milk, dogs are lactose intolerant can make them sick. Please look on here at the RAW/B.A.R.F section if you dont plan on feeding him a high quality kibble or kibble at all for that matter, a dog cant live off scraps of what you have.
> 
> He is adorable btw.


thank you for the advice I had him yesterday and I haven't got time to go to the store so I shared what I had with him .He basically ate anything I ate and he seemed to love the fish more than anything else .

Can someone tell his age ?


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

He's definitely a keeper. Congratulations
Feed him dog food or puppy food at least until you have done
some research on how to feed raw.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks to be about 3 - 3.5 months, I would take him to the vet make sure he gets his shots


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I second that, definitely take him to the vets and get shots and an exam done for him. The vet may be able to give you a more accurate guess of age since he/she will be able to examine the dog in person as well. Marley is one handsome puppy!!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think you should keep him. I think you should give him to me.  He is very adorable.


----------



## freemind (May 23, 2013)

glinny said:


> I don't think you should keep him. I think you should give him to me.  He is very adorable.


My friend have other pups he wants to give away but the problem is I live on the other side of the Atlantic(Morocco)


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow adorable, looks 8 weeks, and really need better food!


----------



## freemind (May 23, 2013)

thank you guys for your advices , today I bought him dog kibble and he seems to love it dry but not mixed with water ,I also share with him my cooked meat and he love it eve more.
On Monday I am taking him to the vet


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks pure! Sounds like a plan....nothing wrong with sharing some table scraps, especially meat! My dogs eat mostly kibble but I also share my food and offer raw meat. If you plan to feed mostly human foods or raw, you should do research on making sure the dog gets the right balance of nutrients, but if you are feeding dog kibble and just giving him some raw or table scraps as a treat, then it shouldn't matter.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks pure to me. I wouldn't put him any older than 3 1/2 months. Enjoy him! Very generous of your friend to give him to you.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Cute pup, I think 8 to 9 weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

